# Does taking dhea make fibroids grow back?



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering has any of you had fibroids, had them removed, then taken dhea. Did the fibroids grow back. If they did grow back how quickly. I am 43 and a half. I first looked into having a baby when I was 42. I have had no ivf yet as I have spent the last year and a half trying to get rid of my fibroids. I am worrying because of my age I will release no eggs or 1 or 2 eggs and all of them will be bad. I had viewed dhea as my saviour as you probably know it is supposed to improve egg quality and some ladies relase more eggs after taking it. However if I take it might make the fibroids grow back. I am really worried that if I stimm without taking dhea I will release no eggs or bad eggs. I feel that I am damed if I do and I am damed if I don't. Please can someone help with this problem?

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Theatrefan

I am not sure I can be of much help as I have not taken dhea but I have suffered from fibroids so I can share my experience from that point of view.

I have had two myomectomies, the last one being in autumn of 2011. The one thing I am always told by the doctors is that the fibroids will grow back even after surgery and so if you do want to become pregnant after surgery then there is a window of opportunity after surgery when you need to get on with it. I had a hysteroscopy about 6 months after my last surgery and the fibroids had already started to grow back then. I guess the point I am making is that sadly fibroids do grow back and it is a continuous battle to get rid of them.

Have you had a fertility work up yet? Has a consultant recommended you take dhea? If you have not then I would recommend you speak to your clinic to see what your they think of you taking dhea given your history. They might recommend another drug which might be gentler on your body. I should also tell you that IVF drugs could also make your fibroids grow as they contain oestrogen and fibroids feed off oestrogen.

One other factor is that at your age the chances of you becoming pregnant with your own eggs are significantly reduced and I am sure if you were to speak to a clinic they might try to encourage you to go down the egg donation route to increase your chances. I understand that this might not be something you would be willing to consider at this stage in your fertility journey but it is something you should be aware of.

It might be worth you posting your question on the fibroid board as you might get some more responses from there. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Good luck

Sima


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hiya...yeah I've been thinking the same thing. We are almost twins in tx Theatrefan.  I think it might partly depend on how prone you are to fibroids. At our age to have one I think is pretty average, Sima, you're a gold medallist honeybunch!  Have you posted on uterine probs thread, lots there so some might have tried? Also check with your consultant too.

There are other things to boost egg quality.

* Have you been on Angelbumps thread? 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
* Lots of protein too. 
* Also the girls on 40+ might have tips to add. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

I'm also thinking how long you would be on DHEA, maybe not long enough to do too much damage. Not an expert but just my thoughts when I was thinking for me... ACUPUNCTURE!!!

Let us know if you find anything interesting out 

Diesy

PS I would think there is a risk...apparently it can help men lose weight, grrr!


----------

